# Incubator - Probe placement



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

hi guys, ok so i made my incubator using the polybox method, and am just doing some test runs, in case my uromastyx turn out to be gravid, which i think either 1 or poss 2 of them might be 

I have a plastic tun with damp vermiculite in, and the temp/hygrometer prob INSIDE the egg box

BUT

Does the stat prob go inside the box too or outside the box resting on the shelf?

Also, i have a viewing window in the lid of the incubator, but are you supposed to open it at all, to change the ar or anything.......OR if the humidity was too low i take it that the eggs wont be harmed?

cheers peeps


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*in*

put the stat probe in with the eggs


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

cheers pal


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I put the stat probe in the oven on a shelf and themometer probe in the egg box.

Holds perfect temps with a .2F fluctuation.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

yikes......you guys tryng to confuse me on purpose or what  ....trust me, it takes very little 

so i guess you guys have experience and has worked for you, hence the advice  ....so it seems either or and both will work fine i take it??


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*well*

you can do it either way no problem


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont suppose it really matters, the critical thing is the temp in the egg tub so the thermometer probe must go in there imo.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

cheers guys


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

To obtain best control put the thermostat probe on the heat source, this will help obtain the most stable temperature.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

reptiles-ink said:


> To obtain best control put the thermostat probe on the heat source, this will help obtain the most stable temperature.


Hi mate, my heatmat is in the bottom of the box with the egg box on a shelf a bit further up, but if I put the probe on the mat would the temp in the box be different to the temp at the probe?

Since setting up yesterday, the humidity seems to hold itself around 89%, which is a bit higher then what I want to be honest, but I also have a temp fluctuation of around 3 degrees, I have all probes inside the egg box at the month, with the box itself having 2 small holes in the lid and a slight gap where the probe/therm probes go into the box as the lid won't fully close, but assume this would be ok?

Any suggestions or thoughts?


----------



## GuardianReptileCourier (May 7, 2011)

mate, you can stick the probe anywere really, ideally near the eggs, but always set the thermostat to a digital thermometer with the eggs, thats the accurate reading, the thermostats are often far from what they say.

i have a thermostat set 12f higher than actual temp!!

always use a digital thermometer for were the temp needs to be right..


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

yeah cheers, i have been tinkering a bit since setting it running, and have modified the egg box s i can place the stat probe, and thermometer probes INSIDE the egg box and still shut the lid 

I have 2 different combi thermometer/hygrometers in the egg box, and exo-terra one and a lucky reptile one, the differentce in temps on each one is minimal, whereas the difference in humidity is quite a bit, like 15% difference, but i aint too fussed about that as much as the temps, as i think this can be sorted easier with less potential damage to eggs than the temps side of it......


----------

